# Just sharing some accident picture after my model 3 was rear ended.



## Chive (Nov 21, 2016)

My bumper hold up pretty well considering the damage from the other car is pretty extensive. This area supposed to be made of aluminum which supposed to be relatively weak. 

Tesla service does not handle this kind of body shop repair. You have to contact tesla approved body shop directly to get estimate before talking to insurance adjuster. Then proceed to real repair. Keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Sorry to see another rear-end accident, but damn so far all the Model 3 rear ends have held up well. That's good to see. Best wishes on getting everything repaired and taken care of.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Chive said:


> My bumper hold up pretty well considering the damage from the other car is pretty extensive. This area supposed to be made of aluminum which supposed to be relatively weak.
> 
> Tesla service does not handle this kind of body shop repair. You have to contact tesla approved body shop directly to get estimate before talking to insurance adjuster. Then proceed to real repair. Keep my fingers crossed


What was the accident like (e.g. speed)?

I agree with Gavyne, amazing how much worse the damage looks to the other car than yours.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hopefully (I assume) you’re okay. Great to repeatedly see the car hold up remarkably well to accidents.

Now I’m curious — did Tesla call you ASAP?


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

Chive said:


> My bumper hold up pretty well considering the damage from the other car is pretty extensive. This area supposed to be made of aluminum which supposed to be relatively weak.
> 
> Tesla service does not handle this kind of body shop repair. You have to contact tesla approved body shop directly to get estimate before talking to insurance adjuster. Then proceed to real repair. Keep my fingers crossed


That has got to be heart breaking, sorry to see that and hope the repairs do not keep you out of a Tesla too long.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> I agree with Gavyne, amazing how much worse the damage looks to the other car than yours.


Unfortunately for the other car, it got smacked in the hood instead of the front bumper. He must have been slamming on the brakes pretty hard.


----------

